# Best nuts help????



## The Toker (Jul 29, 2008)

What are the best nutrients that everybody here has found to be good with aeroponic systems. Need one for veg and one for bloom. All help would be appreciated

:ccc:The Toker:ccc:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 29, 2008)

I've always had great results with the Biobizz range of nutes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2008)

I use General Hydroponics Flora series.  I, however, use the Lucas formula that omits the grow, and uses only the micro and bloom.  I use several Advanced Nutrient products during flowering--Bud Blood, Big Bud, and Carbo-load.  I am thinking of switching to the GH Flora Nova Series.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 29, 2008)

I use Advanced Nutrients Sensi with Cal/MG, Voodoo Juice, Big Bud, and Overdrive.


----------



## The Toker (Jul 29, 2008)

What did you use with what process?

The Toker


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 29, 2008)

veg:
Sensi Grow A&B
Voodoo Juice- first three weeks
Cal/MG Grow

Bloom:
Sensi Bloom A&B
Big Bud Liquid
Overdrive
Final Phase
Cal/Mg Bloom

These are all from Advanced Nutrients


----------



## CasualGrower (Jul 29, 2008)

Veg:
Botanicare Pro Blend grow
Botaince hydroguard
Botanicare Liquid Karma


Bloom:
Botanicare pro Blend grow
Botanicare Pro Blend Bloom
Botanicare Cal/Mag
Botanicare Liquid Karma
Botanicare Hydroguard
Fox Farms Big Bloom

Hmmm, I think that is all I am using right now.... Still Dialing everything in  but I use different amounts for each water change, depending on what week of bloom The plants are in.

HEHE  I drank the Botanicare Purple Kool aid.....  But it is really some GREAT stuff.  Lil Pricey but Great!


----------

